# (Risolto) Una installazione con problemi di schermo sballato

## darkfor.del

Salve, come non detto metto un post al giorno... Io da questa mattina che cerco a installarmi Gentoo di 0 perché da KDE ho deciso di passare xfce e e a me piacciono sistemi puliti... Ma da questa mattina che ci provo ma sempre alla fine dell'installazione con la live il primo reboot dopo la GRUB carica un po' il sistemo ma alla fine mi dà sempre uno schermo sballato che non si vede niente. Io ho provato a installarmi Gentoo 4 volte ma l'ultima volta ho provato ha risolvere il problema dentro il sistema con la live provando a installarmi i driver ma alla fine ho avuto i stessi risultati ma ho notato una frase in più l'ultima reboot sopra allo schermo sballato cioè "write protect the kernel read-only data". In grazie in anticipo!Last edited by darkfor.del on Thu Feb 27, 2020 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkfor.del

Ha cambiato scritta

https://ibb.co/KXC6hp3

----------

## darkfor.del

Ritornata la scritta di prima

https://ibb.co/XkBntjQ

----------

## darkfor.del

Dopo ulteriore tentativo di installazione pulita, ecco il risultato

https://ibb.co/K72L3QK

Ma non capisco di cosa sbaglio a fare per esempio il kernel, infondo guardo le guide del sito ufficiale per essere sicuro di farmi un kernel compatibile con il mio computer AMD. Tanti che ho avuto un problema con la scheda video integrata ma avevo risulto con un altra scheda video Nvidia (ho già fatto un altro post che riguarda questo problema) ma il fatto che non si carica tutto il sistema con la scheda video integrata c'è l'ho ancora questo problema ma adesso ho questo problema con la scheda Nvidia dedicata e non riesco a farmi un nuovo sistema e proprio non capisco cosa lo riguarda, oltre al fatto che molto probabilmente il kernel ma non capisco cosa sbaglio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato ad usare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin o sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel, una volta che vedi che uno di questi funziona nessuno ti vieta poi di farti la configurazione manualmente.

----------

## darkfor.del

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad usare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin o sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel, una volta che vedi che uno di questi funziona nessuno ti vieta poi di farti la configurazione manualmente.

 

per fatalità ho deciso di provarci domani perché, ormai avevo installato momentaneamente Linuxmint perché volevo almeno un sistema per questa sera, ma proprio mi era tornato in mente di provare questi pacchetti mentre ormai era in installazione Linuxmint. Domani sicuramente farò una installazione pulita e provarci (tanto che le distro derivate non mi piacciono molto)

----------

## darkfor.del

 *darkfor.del wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Hai provato ad usare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin o sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel, una volta che vedi che uno di questi funziona nessuno ti vieta poi di farti la configurazione manualmente. 
> 
> per fatalità ho deciso di provarci domani perché, ormai avevo installato momentaneamente Linuxmint perché volevo almeno un sistema per questa sera, ma proprio mi era tornato in mente di provare questi pacchetti mentre ormai era in installazione Linuxmint. Domani sicuramente farò una installazione pulita e provarci (tanto che le distro derivate non mi piacciono molto)

 

Grazie, ho provato ed ha funzionato! ma purtroppo mi è capitato un'ulteriore problema, cioè che finalmente quando ho fatto il primo reboot dopo l'installazione dell'ambiente grafico, funzionava totalmente li ho fatto solo una piccola modifica cioè, ho modificato fstab per cambiare i percorsi della partizioni con i codici per evitare problemi ma... un solo reboot dopo la modifica... poi non mi ha più funzionato. Quando mettevo la password nel login manager (lightdm) mi dava solo una schermata nero e non mi faceva più accedere a xfce, ho provato pure ricambiare fstab con i percorsi della partizioni ma proprio non voleva più farmi accedere all'ambiente grafico. Sono sicuro di non avere sbagliato qualcosa su fstab e ho controllato molte volte e provato pure a ricompilare lightdm, pure xorg e xfce e ho provato pure a cambiare login manager (con Slim) ma niente... solo con quella piccola modifica che li avevo fatto non voleva più farmi accedere... ma la cosa alquanto strana è che mi faceva accedere a lightdm ma all'ambiante grafico non voleva più farmi accedere... quindi, mi conosceva tranquillamente la partizione... io ti ringrazio moltissimo ma adesso essendo che è pure 3 giorni che vado dietro a Gentoo e non ho un sistema funzionante solo per tentare una nuova installazione pulita di Gentoo, adesso per un pò ritorno su archlinux perché adesso mi sono un pò stufato e di sicuro avrò ancora voglia fra poco (perché mi piace sfidarmi) ma ha voglia pure di avere un sistema che funziona per almeno qualche giorno, grazie!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Saremo qui ad aspettarti quando ti ritornera' ancora la voglia di provare gentoo!

----------

